# Double Zahl auf 4 Stellen hinter Komma kuerzen



## Gast (2. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich in meiner Standardausgabe (System.printfln(..)) die Ausgabe einer Double-Zahl auf 4 Stellen hinter dem Komma kuerzen?

Vielen Dank fuer jeden Tip!


----------



## meez (2. Mrz 2005)

So:



```
double d = 2344334.22457;
NumberFormat nf = NumberFormat.getInstance();
nf.setMaximumFractionDigits(4); // 4 Stellen hinter dem Komma
System.out.println(nf.format(d));
```


----------



## Guest (3. Mrz 2005)

in welchem Package is das NumberFormat drin? Er kann es bei nicht aufloesen.


----------



## Sky (3. Mrz 2005)

java.text.NumberFormat

Sag mal kennst Du zufällig die API? Wenn man im linken Frame ne Klasse auswählt so sieht man rechts alles zu der Klasse... ist echt toll!


----------



## meez (3. Mrz 2005)

Oder nutz eine IDE, welche "organized imports" unterstützt dann kanns dir egal sein...


----------

